# Suntor 590PR carpet sizes



## MOB2 (Jun 17, 2007)

We need to replace the rear carpets in our 2005 Suntor 590PR. Unfortunately, we have just lost our 15 1/2 year old Weimaraner and we won't be getting another dog, so it's a good time to replace them. Trouble is, our motorhome is stored off site and I need the measurements for a quote. Does anyone have theirs close enough to measure the 2 carpets for me? 

Cheers in anticipation. 

MOB2


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi MOB2

I can send you a drawing of the carpet set if you want, email me at [email protected]. If you can give me your chassis number I can ensure we provide the exact drawing revision for your van,

Thanks
Andy


----------

